# Doraemon mbti



## Link180 (Oct 25, 2014)

NOBITA NOBI









INFP: quite lazy, dislike routine, always complain why people don't understand his feeling. But creative, kind, warm-hearted


DORAEMON









ESFJ: caring, warm, structured ( INFP and ISFJ are suite-mate of each other )










Shizuka Minamoto
ISFJ

Jaian








ESTJ: the most type with a tendency to bully others LOL

Suneo








ENTP: wide knowledge, very good at designing and assembling toys

Dekisugi








The character I hate the most :laughing:. Intelligent at any field, arrogant, never show real feeling, always barking orders indirectly. Definitely ENTJ LOL


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

I love Doraemon! This cartoon is very xNFP: so much possibilities and magic, and also important feelings and values are treated. 

I think Doraemon is ISFJ and Shizuka ESFJ, but I agree wiht the rest of characters. Nobita is SO INFP; a very immature one, of course.


----------



## Link180 (Oct 25, 2014)

atenea said:


> I love Doraemon! This cartoon is very xNFP: so much possibilities and magic, and also important feelings and values are treated.
> 
> I think Doraemon is ISFJ and Shizuka ESFJ, but I agree wiht the rest of characters. Nobita is SO INFP; a very immature one, of course.


I agree Doraemon is ISFJ and Shizuka ESFJ. They're definitely SJ type. Nobita is my favorite character. Stories would be much boring withour Nobita and life would be less attractive without xNFPs :laughing:


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Link180 said:


> NOBITA NOBI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ISFP. There's nothing intuitive about him.



> Jaian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ESFP. There's no way in hell he's a Te dom and there's no way in hell he's an SJ type. Se doms can also be bullies as well. 



> Suneo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


methinks ISTP


----------

